# Ground Effects install?



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

whats the appox amount to install and paint a ground effects kit, 2 bumpers and 2 side skirts? I got the erebruni extreme kit. I thought it would be in the 200-300 range.


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

hmmm, im doubtin it. try more like 600
i would have it painted and then install it yourself to save a lot of money.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

whats required to do the installation yourself? what materials, tools etc?


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

screw driver, depending on the side skirts, maybe some heavy duty double sided adhesive. its really easy


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

are you sure i got my whole car painted for 600 thats probably because my grandma knew the guy and gave him money a few years back to start his business and he gave me a big discount. I was hoping she could get me the hook up again for about 200-300.


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

you get what you pay for some shops can paint your car for 300 bucks and other charge like 2 grand it all derpends on the quality of work but loo to send around 6 to 1g for something decent


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Install them your self and have a shop paint them. Kits won't cost you all that much to paint.


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

Does anybody know how much it would cost to mold on a body kit? 
installing seems easy, but i wanted to mold it on, it would look alot better


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's possible. All you really need to do is install the kit and take it to a bodyshop for them to fill in the cracks. Thet would be pretty sweet if they could make most of the parts look like one piece. I saw that on MP2050's car (I think) he did the side skirts like that. 

Oh BTW, how's that timing thing working out.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *it's possible. All you really need to do is install the kit and take it to a bodyshop for them to fill in the cracks. Thet would be pretty sweet if they could make most of the parts look like one piece. I saw that on MP2050's car (I think) he did the side skirts like that.
> 
> Oh BTW, how's that timing thing working out. *


Yeah my sirts are molded on and if I didnt have to use my car daily I would have molded on the bumpers too....IM not sure how much more or extra it was to do though...

Just remember that if U mold on and something happens--U just cant take off your bumper and get it fixed...but its so worth the look 

Oh yeah and back to the thread tcn- how does your current car paint look? If U get it done by a good shop then they can kinda blend in the new kit paint with the old car paint but if not its going to look kinda wack...Make sure they know what they are doiing


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

molding the parts look great but like mp2050 said if you get a lil bump in the bumper the whole part where you molded will crack and the paint will flake etc...


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

It ain't cheap. There are a lot of shops that will do it for cheap, but they just use bondo. I've seen it where they just bolt the bumpers on and bondo over all the seams. Everything will start to crack within weeks.

The proper way to do it is the actually fiberglass everything in, but that's very time consuming and not inexpensive. Around here in Atlanta, I've heard of people paying anywhere from $1K to $3K to have a kit installed, molded and painted. I saw the $1K job when it was brought to my friend's shop to have everything remolded because it all cracked. 

My girlfriend's car would have cost about $3K if it wasn't a sponsorship deal. We had the all the bumpers molded, but the front hit a tire on the road and cracked badly. The car is back in the shop for a color change right now. We actually unmolded the front bumper because it's too much hassle on a daily driver.

I'd say to get the sides and rear molded, but not the front bumper.



perma23 said:


> *Does anybody know how much it would cost to mold on a body kit?
> installing seems easy, but i wanted to mold it on, it would look alot better *


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Evolution-Autodesign said:


> *
> 
> I'd say to get the sides and rear molded, but not the front bumper. *


Yup I would have molded on my rear too but,,,,I dont think IM gonna stick with it fir tooo long....

As a matter of fact on the Highway yesterday--a piece of something came off the back of sum guys pickup and it caught the end of my side skirt and cracked the top of it --very small cracks and the paint kinda chipped off too....But that was it-I thought it would be alot worse.

Im just gonna take it in to get the paint touched up--their arent even any cracks in the skirt...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

would it be at all possible to mold the body kit on yourself using fiberglass from like home depot?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *would it be at all possible to mold the body kit on yourself using fiberglass from like home depot? *


Fiberglass work is no joke I wouldnt even try it...I hung around the shop and helped out a little--and the fiberglass had to be the hardest thing.

And all I saw was him cutting it....


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

It's possible, but if you have to ask if it's possible you may not want to do it.

I work with fiberglass pretty regularly for our project cars stereos and interior stuff. But I don't want anything to do with fiberglassing a bumper or anything like that. Because then you have to worry about a lot more stuff like strength and whether or not a line is going to appear over time. 



DryBoy said:


> *would it be at all possible to mold the body kit on yourself using fiberglass from like home depot? *


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

$1400 to have my kit fitted, and painted. Granted it's the full GTR wide body, but that was having it done the right way.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Matt4Nissan said:


> *$1400 to have my kit fitted, and painted. Granted it's the full GTR wide body, but that was having it done the right way. *


Damn Matt thats a real good price....Mine was about the same minus all the litle extrra work I needed done...


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

Matt4Nissan said:


> *$1400 to have my kit fitted, and painted. Granted it's the full GTR wide body, but that was having it done the right way. *


how did he install your flares


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey, here's a Max with the body kit completely molded:


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Beautiful!!!.....damn I woulda done the same exact thing....if I had another car to drive everyday..... 

Thats not a bad orange either.....


----------

